# Need help identifying something on my dogs and in their food!



## cici (Dec 9, 2013)

We switched our dogs to Blue Buffalo a few weeks ago and since then they have been having some issues. First one of them had a swollen nose and upper lip and our vet said it was an allergic reaction but to what we didn't know. Now we have something in our house, on our dogs and even on me and have no clue what it is!

I took a sample of vomit from our one dog who has been the worst. It had all of these little brown specks in it, and they look exactly like what I have been finding on them, and all over my house no matter how much I clean. These things are even on my clothes and chest after checking the dogs, but they do not move. All the dogs are itching, red and vomiting, and our vet has no idea what it is. 

Then I looked in the can of food this morning, and saw this. It looks like what my dog is vomiting and what is all over them and my house.














Does anyone know what this is??


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Whatever it is, you obviously need to get them off this food immediately, and dispose of the food outside of your house - perhaps mice got into the food? Maybe a visit from an exterminator is in order to do some investigating. I hope this isn't it, but I wouldn't take any chances. Save some of this in a ziplock bag to show the exterminator.


----------



## cici (Dec 9, 2013)

I noticed it on the food I put down this morning and thought whatever it was had hopped onto the food. Then I opened another can and it was in there also, along with a different type of Blue I have been feeding my older dogs. Originally thought it was the "blueberries" in the 1st brand but the 2nd brand doesn't contain blueberries. Vet originally said the vomit sample looked like flea's but couldn't find any fleas on our dog. We have treated them with Frontline and cleaned the house constantly over the past 3 days and I keep finding these specs on them, mostly around their rear end's.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Is it flax seed? Either way I'd put them on something else immediately with no mixing and see if they improve. I had a terrible time with BB and red itchy skin also.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Is it flax seed? Either way I'd put them on something else immediately with no mixing and see if they improve. I had a terrible time with BB and red itchy skin also.


Shamrockmommy is thinking what I'm thinking? Flax see in canned does look like fleas! When the vet renal diets started to had flax seed because it helps slow down the progression of renal failure, many folks saw what sounds like what you are seeing. I would get off BB for many other reasons! To be honest, the nutrient profile stinks but not as bad as many others. Not sure why so many people have problems with their dogs but they do! The FDA back in March on the web even said they were getting tons of complaints? many vets call in Blue Diarrhea! I would def avoid it, especially for an older dog. it's a great example of great marketing but not great nutrition!


----------



## cici (Dec 9, 2013)

Not sure to be honest but there is definitely some kind of parasite going on in here! Just looked through my girl Gracie and found these and almost fell over and died I was so creeped out...what are they D:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've read of numerous people who have had problems with Blue Buffalo, enough for me to never feed it.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Get them all off of the food immediately and dispose of it (except for a few samples that are sealed tight), and then contact the company ASAP


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey, those little bugs are remarkably like something I fought in my kitchen. Which is where I store the kibble for the cat. And, it definitely came from a bag of kibble. Which, I am not sure as I had about 5 different brands there at one stage. Even the bug guy who came in didn't have a clue what it was. I had to clean out all the cupboards with wipe everything down with peroxide (because I didn't want the bug guy to put poisons in the house). And, it didn't get rid of them, but the population has diminished drastically. We were away for 10 weeks and when I got home they were everywhere, in the garbage disposal, rubbish bin, everywhere. It was awful. I never found any on the dogs or cat though. They are probably 1/16th inch long, sort of round with legs and a brownish colour. I'd love to know what they are too.


----------



## cici (Dec 9, 2013)

I have been googling about these damn "specks of doom" all day and still have no idea what they are. They are everywhere no matter how many times I take them off the dogs, myself, or clean them off our kitchen counters. Earlier I was looking down at my phone screen and they were even on that! I have yet to see one move when I see them but they are apparently some sort of superhero specimen like The Flash and they are driving me crazy.:spider:


----------



## cici (Dec 9, 2013)

Identified! 
Here ya go @MollyWoppy

Carpet Beetles. In my case it's the larvae, at least I'm 90% sure that's what it is.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

You could try sprinkling human grade diamaceous earth around the area(s) affected. It will kill insects, but is harmless to dogs and people. Apparently, the DE dries out the exoskeletons of the bugs, effectively killing them. You'll have to do it from time to time, until you don't notice any bugs, because it's not a pesticide - it won't last forever.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Definitely call the company ASAP!

I would also call the store you bought it from and ask if they have received any complaints or returns.


----------

